# new home foundation cost



## wdsfr1968

I know this is a very hard questions to answer but I'll give it a shot.

I'm thinking about building a new house and subcontracting the electrical, plumbing, foundation and HVAC. I'm in the very beginning stages and am just trying run numbers and get some type of idea what the foundation will cost. Most contractors in my area wont give any type of estimate until they see the finished plans. As I'm still trying to decide if I even want to build a house I obviously don't have finished plans.

I'm just trying to get a ballpark idea of what a foundation will cost on a 3000 square foot house. $5K, $10K or $20K ? Is thier any type of formula they use to estimate the per foot cost ?

Any type of help would be appreciated ?


----------



## joasis

Ok...lets try it this way...need to kow your location/code to even start. In Oklahoma, we can do a 12 or 16 inch wide by 18 inches deep and then block for height....I doubt these numbers would work in Michigan since the frost line is way deeper....some local codes require 24 inch width of footings...all these can affect cost....


----------



## stagger19

That is a hard question to answer since your request is too general.

Are you doing a basement? Are you looking for a footing to meet code, and then layers of block? Are you looking for just a monolithic slab pour?


----------



## manhattan42

*Need More Info*



wdsfr1968 said:


> I know this is a very hard questions to answer but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I'm thinking about building a new house and subcontracting the electrical, plumbing, foundation and HVAC. I'm in the very beginning stages and am just trying run numbers and get some type of idea what the foundation will cost. Most contractors in my area wont give any type of estimate until they see the finished plans. As I'm still trying to decide if I even want to build a house I obviously don't have finished plans.
> 
> I'm just trying to get a ballpark idea of what a foundation will cost on a 3000 square foot house. $5K, $10K or $20K ? Is thier any type of formula they use to estimate the per foot cost ?
> 
> Any type of help would be appreciated ?


As others have already stated, there is hardly enough onfo to provide an answer.

1)- How deep is the foundation?
2)-What Kind of foundation? (block? concrete?)
3)-How many square/linear feet is the foundation?
4)-What kind of soil characteristics?
5)-What is the depth of the foundation?
6)-What is the depth of unsupported backfill?
7)-Any other unusual charcteristics?

In my region a full excavation for a 1500 sf basement with a concrete foundation 7 feet underground with slabs would start at about $35,000 plus....


----------



## Clemsonu88

Hey guys,

I'm in the same boat as wdsfr1968. I just want a ballpark number. My house will be a two story, approximately 2500 sq ft, and the outer envelope of the house will be about 30'x40' (so, 140 linear ft). I live in Wake County in NC and will need a 4 inch footing. I'd like a 2' high crawl space with cinder block and a brick facing. Would that be $5K, $10K, $20K, $30K or what?

I'm trying to compare prices for a home built on site (which I know) vs a modular home (I know the price of the modular home & land but not the foundation).

Also, do you have any opinions on modular homes?

Thanks,
Clemsonu88


----------



## Willie T

Do it the way contractors do it, as shown here, and you can pretty well nail it.

As you have been told, there are FAR too many variables to even begin to be able to give you a square foot price. Even the same footprint house can easily vary by 150 to 200 percent in costs.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Without any information I'd say about 50,000 :whistling2:

Ah, I missed that you were asking a question on an old thread
Most people will read the original post & answer that

I did a 24x36 foundation, part was attached to the house
So 24' along one edge they did not pour/dig a foundation
That equals about 92' linear ft, about $5k to excavate & pour
I did the backfilling


----------



## Clemsonu88

Thanks guys,

I found out the foundation is included in the price of a modular home, but things like HVAC, Electrical, plumbing, and tap fees (approx $20,000 total) are not.

Do you guys have an opinion/preference on modular vs site built?

Do I need to start another "thread" with that question?


----------



## deidrea8

Be sure to use reliable references in order to make sure you are not "doing it yourself" with out of date products. Check out http://www.foundationtechnologies.com/ 
Even if you don't want to get someone else to do it, you will be able to see the newest technologies that are becoming available for foundations to homes. And as we all know, without a strong foundation a home will crumble.


----------

